# Yazoo Mowers



## treed

A friend of mine has recently picked up two Yazoo vintage mowers. One, I believed, is a YR-76 and the other YR-60. Does anyone know a web site other than the Yazoo Yahoo Groups, that one is pretty dead, that would cater to the old Yazoos. I drove the YR-60 around a bit, without the deck, and it would take some time to get used to driving one of these.

I kind of partial to the old Yazoo's, I operated one briefly when I was in the Army back in the late 70's. But, if I remember correctly, it didn't look anything like these old YR's.


----------



## treed

BTW, here's what one looks like.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *A friend of mine has recently picked up two Yazoo vintage mowers. One, I believed, is a YR-76 and the other YR-60. Does anyone know a web site other than the Yazoo Yahoo Groups, that one is pretty dead, that would cater to the old Yazoos. I drove the YR-60 around a bit, without the deck, and it would take some time to get used to driving one of these.
> 
> I kind of partial to the old Yazoo's, I operated one briefly when I was in the Army back in the late 70's. But, if I remember correctly, it didn't look anything like these old YR's. *



Yazoo/Kees


----------



## Live Oak

Since these machines are more geared to commercial use; I suspect tha you would find a good bit of info. at:

lawnforum.com
lawncafe.com

I hate to give any recongnition to lawnsite.com but they do seem to have a pretty large following.


----------



## Stewart

Is there a "tailwheel" that does the steering? That would be real odd to drive. Like you said it would take some getting used to.

Like Chief said the lawn site is a little clickish, I don't know if there are too may folks with Yazoo's. Good luck!


----------



## Live Oak

Actually steering with a tailwheel is pretty effective for manuevering. That is how my F525 is configured.


----------



## Stewart

Chief, Did you ever test out that new JD you were talking about???? It was kind of like the Yazoo.

It sure didn't get much more than the time of day at lawnnsite.

It looks like there are a lot of the same folks from the lawnsite on th lawncafe. There might be some good info there as well.


----------



## treed

Actually, the folks over on lawnsite and lawncafe probably wouldn't touch something like this, much less know of anything about them. On those sites, it's ZTRs or nothing. These would be more of a vintage item than something you would want to use commercially, anyway.

Yes, there's a "tailwheel" for steering. It's a three wheeled machine. The third wheel, the back wheel, is guided by a chain driven from the upright steering wheel. These things have a Wisconsin 2-cylinder engine and hydrostatic transmissions. Going forward it's not too hard to get used to, but going in reverse is another thing all together.

I would like to have one, just to restore and to drive around a bit. I may try to pry one off his hands.

BTW, the YR-76 has a 76 inch deck, and the YR-60 has a 60 inch deck.


----------



## treed

Chief,
The yazoo/kees website doesn't address the old machines. Too bad, as there doesn't seem to be anywhere that one could derive info from on these old Yazoo's.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Chief, Did you ever test out that new JD you were talking about???? It was kind of like the Yazoo.
> 
> It sure didn't get much more than the time of day at lawnnsite.
> 
> It looks like there are a lot of the same folks from the lawnsite on th lawncafe. There might be some good info there as well. *


Actually, I have had so many other things come up in between that I have forgotten about it. Still haven't been able to find a dealer that has one anyway.


----------



## treed

Here's a similar thread on lawnsite dealing with front mowers. You can tell be the atitude from this thread that front mowers aren't well respected on lawnsite.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74661


----------



## Stewart

Big mowing path!!! That would be nice, sorry about the sites. They do deal with new stuff mostly. :truth:


----------



## treed

*...sorry about the sites. They do deal with new stuff mostly.* 


I don't really blame them. Those sites are geared toward the lawn care professional, so they are more interested in what's available currently, not what was available 40+ years ago.

I do think I trace the production years though on these machines, anywhere from 1959 to 1963.


----------



## balmoralboy

*Yazoo*

There was one at the auction i was at on Saturday, but it went before I got there. A commercial machine, rear steer tricycle setup, with the front right wheel powered, left front idler wheel, single stick steering. It looked like a tough old beast, and probably really maneuverable. But probably not what I'd choose for a yard with lots of obstacles. I bet you'd get a real shoulder workout driving it.


----------



## jodyand

The guy down the street has one that looks like that. Or should i say he did till this year he got rid of it and now has a Gravely ZTR. But sorry don't know of any web site for them.


----------



## Chris

I know that Yazoo used to make some very well-engineered and well-built equipment. Their early work on these type of mowers led to the advent of the large ZTR market we have today. Good mowers for professional applications... I hope you find the info you need... I have seen places on the Internet for parts for some of the older Yazoo's as my brother owns one out in Atlanta.


----------



## Neil_nassau

Those machines were built for many years with a variety of engines,deck drives were belt or drive shaft on later models,variety of engines according to deck either 42",48",60",76" and even 84" (48" center deck with 2 fold down single spindle decks). I worked for a retailer that sold them from 1966 to 1971, then for a Yazoo company owned distributorship from 1971 to 1978.Did parts,service and last 2 years there sales.

First machines used a Rockford turret lathe clutch in their own gearcase for a one stick F-N-R setup with a high Low range. Just don't have reverse too tight or it could flip you.machines pre early 70's were a bear to adjust as trans only had one inspection port in top about 3' in diameter.
Deck drive belts had to be set "just so"........most popular and first version was YR60 with LONG stroke Wisconsin AGND 12.5 hp (yeah you read that right) engine. Thing had gobs of torque and was a grass mowin' Mother. Your pic of a manual was the TJD engine rated at (get ready) 16.5 hp ! 

Company had a strange history.........Jackson Mississippi family owned by Jim Kerr,Sr,run later by jim Jr.Then purchased by a Texan oil rich guy (I think ) whose wife turned up missing then he died (both mysterious). Company was run by a trust for a few years.....then sold to Kees (Beatrice Neb firm) then Electrolux bought the whole wad and shutdown all the old good stuff. Sigh....
ask anything you need to now........


----------



## Chris

Wow, great info there Neil. Your post reads like a geneology and history of the company. You are a great resource. So, there you go Treed, ask away! 

:captain:


----------



## treed

Thanks, Neil. Highly insightful info. The two that I saw had the Wisconsin engines on them with the F-N-R with the Hi-Lo. I operated a Yazoo in 1978-1979 time frame when I was in the Army. It was also 3-wheel, with the back wheel doing the steering.  If I remember correctly, it didn't look like these. Any idea what it might have been? Sorry, but that's all I can remember about the machine, except that it was a bear to learn to operate efficeintly.


----------



## Neil_nassau

Yazoo sold alot of machines to defense dept. The South had alot of military bases. Company owned stores were as follows:
Yazoo of Texas- Houston
Yazoo of Louisiana - Shreveport (I think)
Yazoo Manufacturing - Jackson 
Yazoo of Florida - Orlando
Yazoo of Alabama -Birmingham
Master Sales - Memphis (where I worked)

Independent distributors in the South were:
Carolina's were handled by giant Porter Brothers Distribution
Georgia was Blaylock Machinery (still around today)

So it was a popular way for the military to mow grass. We sold MANY 24" PUSH hi wheel mowers with cast iron Clinton engines to Navy base in Milington Tenn north of Memphis. For KP.....sailors mowed grass.Millington Naval Air Station had a WHOLE lot of grass. You can imagine pushing a 150lbs of 24" hiwheel mower in west Tennesse humidity.

The years you ran a machine,quite possible it was a hydro on a gear trans with a Kohler engine. School board here in Nassau county still has one as well as one with the older clutch drive.
Shot me a pic of the units your bud [email protected] 
Ill identify them for you.

Parts these days are a biaytch. Ill help any way I can.

Not alot good about getting old except you get to be a historian....Jeez.........Im only 53.:dazed:

side note:Howard Brothers in St Louis bought frames and transaxles from Yazoo,painted them yellow and sold them as "Howard Price" mowers.


----------



## treed

Again, Neil, great info. I was stationed in Ft. Leonardwood, Missouri and grew up and still live in Missouri, south of St. Louis a few miles. I know about pushing a lawn mower in the heat and humidity. When attending college, I worked for the college during summer and spent 8 hours a day pushing a lawn mower in the Missouri heat and humidity. Speaking of humidity, I remember traveling for the company from St. Louis to San Diego and after boarding the plane in St. Louis, the woman next to me asked, "Is the sky here always that color?" She was, of course, referring to the haze the humidity creates here. Being from San Diego, she was used to seeing clear blue skies. I guess she doesn't drive to Los Angeles very often. There the haze is orange and created by smog.

Sorry for getting off-topic. I'll try and take some pics of the Yazoos my friend has, if he still has them. He is a trader and being in the lawn mower repair business, there's always some one who is willing to deal.

Thanks, again, for the info. Very insightful stuff, and I love this kind of history.


----------



## limestone

treed said:


> Actually, the folks over on lawnsite and lawncafe probably wouldn't touch something like this, much less know of anything about them. On those sites, it's ZTRs or nothing. These would be more of a vintage item than something you would want to use commercially, anyway.
> 
> Yes, there's a "tailwheel" for steering. It's a three wheeled machine. The third wheel, the back wheel, is guided by a chain driven from the upright steering wheel. These things have a Wisconsin 2-cylinder engine and hydrostatic transmissions. Going forward it's not too hard to get used to, but going in reverse is another thing all together.
> 
> I would like to have one, just to restore and to drive around a bit. I may try to pry one off his hands.
> 
> BTW, the YR-76 has a 76 inch deck, and the YR-60 has a 60 inch deck.


Treed
I have a YR-60 thats been siting in the back yard for a few years. I have alot of hills to mow and this thing was not the safest. The brakes consist of metal pads that go against the drive tires when you step on the brake . It ran good when I parked it but it has not been started in the past 5 years. It does have an 18 horse Wisconsin.


----------



## wjjones

treed said:


> Here's a similar thread on lawnsite dealing with front mowers. You can tell be the atitude from this thread that front mowers aren't well respected on lawnsite.
> 
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74661


 I prefer front deck model mowers i am not sure though where to find info on the yazoos. I know a guy who has one just like these you are showing.


----------



## tanyakoh

Always keep your lawn freshly cut with the best brands and models of lawn mowers. The right lawnmower for you will depend on the size of your garden and the type of cut you want for your lawn.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

My nephew owns a 80's yazoo RER with an 11HP briggs- all original - he brot it over and i did some work on it ( change deck belt, clean the carb, grease it up and change oil) - the belt changing was an ordeal in a half- we had to take the transmission out to even get anywhere near the belt. Its a neat little tractor- he wants to make a 'go kart' out of it, but im still trying to get him to restore it.


----------



## Redrooyazoo

Hey Neil,

Jim Kerr Jnr and family moved to Australia in 1989 ish and bought out a yazoo dealer in Toowoomba Qld (red roo) then produced own out front mower and high wheel mowers. Later getting into wood chippers/mulchers etc aimed at the hire industry. Building mowers down under is tough going, limited market and driest continient on the planet.

You will find their website RED ROO - Commercial Environmental Equipment , i believe Jim jnr is still involved in Melbourne and the company is run now by Jim kerr 111.

Thats how i have a lot of old yazoo parts and some knowledge of the old riders.

Cheers Redrooyazoo.


----------



## PasoBryan

anyone know about the sv26b-2 yazoo mower? help


----------



## bumblebills

I don't know of any website. I have two yr60s though that I use, I love them. I just finished rebuilding one and now I have to start on the deck. What kind of information are you looking for, or is it just a forum you're looking for?


----------



## debbiesorrick

*Yazoo chicks*

Hi! I was looking around for some other Yazoo owners and a localish place to get a new throttle cable and I discovered your site. My sister and I own a horse farm in Havre de Grace, Maryland and we have a Yazoo mower like the one on your picture. It is a commercial mower. We use it for mowing the horse pastures if the big tractor is being used for something else and we can't use the bush hog. My dad got this mower in about 1990 from a liquidation sale at the local golf course. They used it short for finish mowing and we use it high for pasture mowing. Driving with the single steering rear wheel is very simple.

I tell my husband all the time - where ever I lead him by his nose - his butt will go! You are sitting in the seat ontop of that steering rear wheel. You just focus on the front and where you want to turn it around and the rear will follow. It is the fore-runner of the zero turn mowers. After you get used to using them and practicing, I can run it around a rose bush or a small flower spot and not damage anything. It is great for close up mowing under fence lines and around the posts. It cuts 5' wide so you aren't messing around with a regular mower and wasting time. You can also strap a cooler onto the front deck to carry your lunch or drinks in for the day. I have a small fishing box we carry fencing tools in so we can inspect fences while we are out in the fields at the same time.

It may be old but it is a tough running machine that gets the job done in heavy rugged grass over uneven, weird contours in the fields. Being so big, it will leave grass in hollowed out small areas and if you have a high hump you may scalp it if you are close cutting but for us the pastures get done fast and look good.









Stewart said:


> Is there a "tailwheel" that does the steering? That would be real odd to drive. Like you said it would take some getting used to.
> 
> Like Chief said the lawn site is a little clickish, I don't know if there are too may folks with Yazoo's. Good luck!


----------



## nekdj

I'm trying to repair a yazoo ranger with the 76" deck, I am having trouble with the belt tensioners, where can I find a diagram of the mower deck belt & assembly, what is there now is not original and doesn't work well,,,,HELP


----------



## sgreuel

I'm trying to figure out the models on these. What's the difference in a PTO-B and a PTO-W? 
My neighbor has one with a 48" deck and 23HP ?Kohler? I think. It has 2 gas tanks, one on either side and the model number is 37PTOKM. Attached is it's owners manual. 
What's one of these worth?


----------



## sgreuel

PTO-B? PTO-W? 

Anyone?

I think I'd like it if it had a 60" deck or bigger. The way it is, the tires extend wider than the edge of the 48" deck.


----------



## samwilkerson

*20 inch Yazoo mower*

I have a 1963 Yazoo 20 inch mower that came with a 3 1/2 HP Clinton engine which died many years ago. I put another engine on the body only to have the lower part of the spindle break because the bearings were gone. I know it's a 63 because I was there when my dad bought it new at a hardware store in Alma, Arkansas. These old mowers are hard to find for spare parts, therefore I was wondering if anyone has adapted another spindle to fit on the Yazoo. Or does anyone have a spindle they would be willing to part with. Thanks for any help. Sam


----------



## Farmall kid

I recently acquired a 62" yazoo kees rear steer trike with I believe its daihatsu the vanguard 27hp diesel. I'm trying to find what oil goes in drive/hydro unit. Has forward/reverse pedal and hydraulic deck lift. I will also need to replace a wheel seal to fix leak. Where would a model or serial number be located?


----------



## pogobill

Farmall kid said:


> I recently acquired a 62" yazoo kees rear steer trike with I believe its daihatsu the vanguard 27hp diesel. I'm trying to find what oil goes in drive/hydro unit. Has forward/reverse pedal and hydraulic deck lift. I will also need to replace a wheel seal to fix leak. Where would a model or serial number be located?


Do you have a picture or at least a model number? They've been building Yazoo mowers since the end of WWII.
Is it like this?
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/pdf_documents/Yazookees_Manuals/Riding_Mowers/YTBS_20D265.pdf
Jacks Small Engines has a great number of manuals that may help you with parts.


----------



## Farmall kid

pogobill said:


> Do you have a picture or at least a model number? They've been building Yazoo mowers since the end of WWII.
> Is it like this?
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/pdf_documents/Yazookees_Manuals/Riding_Mowers/YTBS_20D265.pdf
> Jacks Small Engines has a great number of manuals that may help you with parts.


I just got it Friday and haven't thought about taking pictures. But that looks identical with the hood. I have been around older ones with the Wisconsin style engines. But wasn't sure what fluid if that is an actual hydrostatic drive or what.


----------



## Bob Driver

Yep... I know a little about Yazoo's  The Avatar is mine (1968 YR-48) and I usually mow with it at least once a month. I know of 3 more that are sitting in barns around here. They were made in Jackson, MS so there were a lot of them sold around here. You've hit the lottery for a Yazoo Collector with those twin-cylinder Wisconsin engines. Fully restored, to the right guy, they are worth gold. https://www.ebay.com/itm/264488810364 
I've been offered $1,200 for mine (with just a 16HP Briggs) and I laughed at the guy. It's just to much fun to operate. People have stopped on the road to watch when I'm mowing with it and I've had a few actually ask how long it took *ME* to build it...

There's a whole bunch of "Yazoo Guys" on this forum
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/search.html?q=yazoo

I've had luck with these guys out of South Dakota carrying parts
http://schuurmansfarmsupply.com/lawn-mowers/yazoo-mowers/
I've attached a couple of manuals you might need and added them to the Manuals Tab of this Forum.


----------



## Farmall kid

Yazoo Deck model is PSR 62. Any idea what size belt it should take. I believe it should be a 5/8 hex belt. The parts book I saw on jacks says 0205-546 but I can't cross it with anything. This is one of the newer rear steer with the diesel. I still haven't found a model number for the mower.


----------



## pogobill

#172 on the chart
https://outdoorpowerinfo.com/belts/yazoo_belts.asp
between 5/8 and 11/16. 
or here
https://outdoorpowerinfo.com/belts/#result
This may be close enough.
https://www.amazon.ca/Oregon-75-810-142-1-Mower-Belts/dp/B0018U49GW


----------



## Bob Driver

Now that Bill has established it's a 5/8" x 141", let's work on that $100 for a deck belt...

5/8" wide belt = 5L
1/2" wide belt = 4L
3/8" wide belt = 3L

Add a 0 to the OUT SIDE circumference of the belt length in inches --- 141 + 0
141" = 1410
89" = 890
42" = 420

K = Kevlar

5L1410K = 5/8" wide, 141" long, Kevlar

$29 
https://www.vbeltsupply.com/5lk1410-5l1410k-kevlar-corded-belt.html


----------



## pogobill

Good info Bob, thanks. I read your other thread with the detailed description.


----------



## Bob Driver

pogobill said:


> Good info Bob, thanks. I read your other thread with the detailed description.


It kind of ticks me off when I know it's not unusual to see a 66% mark up on belts. So that $30 retail belt, cost them $10. Then you come across a greedy Knucklehead selling the same size/quality belt for $100 just because it comes in a $.50 OEM packaging sleeve...


----------



## Farmall kid

Thanks guys for all the help. Y'all have been great. Just a coincidence, I found out a guy I work with has same deck on 3 gasoline mowers. He actually had a spare new belt with the yazoo part number still on it that he let me take to the supply house and match up. Closest they had was a couple inches long or short. I took a Gamble and went short first but it barely fit on after removing the rubber stop for tensioner. So I went back and exchange for the longer. It fits quite nicely and cut grass tonight. I ended up the belt I ended up with is a BB140 and it cost me $62 and some change after tax.


----------



## Farmall kid

My next project is going to be putting an axle seal on the left side of the transaxle they transaxle model is 2006-092 if y'all have any advice on getting the axle out to get to the seal it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Farmall kid

Axle seal wasn't too bad. Ended up taking axle, housing, and old seal to bearing supply house and finding a good fit.


----------



## Tsmith1315

Hi Folks,

I learned to mow grass on a YR60 my dad bought when I was about 10. It has the Wisconsin 18HP with an exhaust that blows right in your face when the wind shifted. He bought it in 1975 and still has it. Great fun for a kid, especially when you have a little forward speed and throw it in reverse! He replaced that one in the late 90's with the newer version YTKC22 with a 62-inch deck, and eventually went to a Zero-turn Kubota Diesel a few years ago. 

To get to the point, I have the YTKC22 now. Sorry, I don't have a photo yet. He said it was purchased in '99 or 2000, and it has the 22HP Kohler engine. It's not pumping fuel, I'm trying to figure that out. A new pump didn't help, and I feel a little bit of pulsed vacuum coming from the line that goes into the pump. Is it run by the oil pressure?

But the primary issue is simply moving the thing with the engine off. The transmission or clutch is engaged, and I don't see anything to release it for towing. Does anyone know where I should be looking?

-Tim Smith
Doerun, GA


----------



## Bob Driver

Tsmith1315 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I learned to mow grass on a YR60 my dad bought when I was about 10. It has the Wisconsin 18HP with an exhaust that blows right in your face when the wind shifted. He bought it in 1975 and still has it. Great fun for a kid, especially when you have a little forward speed and throw it in reverse! He replaced that one in the late 90's with the newer version YTKC22 with a 62-inch deck, and eventually went to a Zero-turn Kubota Diesel a few years ago.
> 
> To get to the point, I have the YTKC22 now. Sorry, I don't have a photo yet. He said it was purchased in '99 or 2000, and it has the 22HP Kohler engine. It's not pumping fuel, I'm trying to figure that out. A new pump didn't help, and I feel a little bit of pulsed vacuum coming from the line that goes into the pump. Is it run by the oil pressure?
> 
> But the primary issue is simply moving the thing with the engine off. The transmission or clutch is engaged, and I don't see anything to release it for towing. Does anyone know where I should be looking?
> 
> -Tim Smith
> Doerun, GA


Look up Hydro-Gear BDU21L-311 Drive Units.....


----------



## Tsmith1315

Thanks for the lead, Bob.


----------



## Bob Driver

Tsmith1315 said:


> Thanks for the lead, Bob.


BDU Service manual
https://www.hydro-gear.com/7d9b07d960_sites/hydro-gear.com/files/BLN-50327_P6.pdf

The BDU's are the drive motors. Most of the time they run individual pumps. The reliefs I have on my Bunton (with BDU's) is a large 5/8" nut protruding from the side of each pump. Sometimes they will have a small lever passing through the nut head. Back them out to by-pass, screw them in to run.


----------



## Tsmith1315

Hmm, I'm getting confused. Relief as in charge pump relief? 

I see a lever that looks like it should work the bypass valve on the bottom of the case. The lever and valve are circled in red:


























Would that not be what I'm looking to operate?

Thanks for your help, Bob. It's much appreciated!


----------



## Tsmith1315

To follow up, the lever circled in the photo above, when pulled towards the side of the mower, depresses the bypass valve, allowing you to roll the mower. 

On to the next bit...


----------



## Weaselbrok

The Yazoo High Wheel Rotary Lawnmower was invented by Morris Ghere and John Barker from Centralia, IL They were the original patent holders. Patent# US2505377A. And Morris just celebrated his104th birthday on 3 July 2021.


----------

